# Need For Speed Most Wanted Discussion



## Sourabh (Apr 12, 2005)

*EA Announces Need For Speed Most Wanted* A New Racer Hits the Streets This November from the Creators of the Critically Acclaimed Need for Speed Underground Series.

REDWOOD CITY, Calif. - April 11, 2005 - Electronic Arts (Nasdaq: ERTS) announced today that Need for Speedâ„¢ Most Wanted, from the makers of the hit Need for Speedâ„¢ Underground franchise that has sold more than 15 million copies worldwide, currently is under development at EA Canada. Combining the thrill of illicit street racing and tuner customization with the intensity of strategic police pursuits that rivals any Hollywood-style chase scene, Need for Speed Most Wanted challenges players to become the most notorious and elusive street racer.

Read More: EA Games


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, that means the rumors were correct!! MW is indeed the next NFS game. The cops are returning and that should make the game more interesting. I always felt that you racing at high speeds in a city with no cops never made any sense. So EA are now getting smarter with MW.


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 12, 2005)

Cool. Another NFS. Great. 8)  Hope to some Ferraris and Lambos this time tough. :roll:  And the cops returnin eh...Well I liked the tuning and customization, but till we speed freaks get a NFS dosage no probs 
Anything will do  Just release it.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 12, 2005)

A cross between Underground and Hot Pursuit ,eh?  Bring it on! BTW when is it releasing


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 12, 2005)

Great news, last time when i played NFS UG2, i wanted my own mp3's to be played when playing the game [ similar to GTA]...but that option was not there, i hope that option be available in NFS:MW..


----------



## vysakh (Apr 12, 2005)

it is coming for all platforms


----------



## kunwar (Apr 12, 2005)

i get bored by repeatative game play.
by the way what is "gameplay"?

gta is fine.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2005)

so its real after all  gud goin.. 

well jus noticed sumthin rather funny.. do EA have sum superstetious belives?? jus chck this..

NFS1
NFS2
NFS3 ( cops )
NFS4
NFS5
NFS6 (cops)
NFS7
NFS8
NFS9 (cops)

am amused a little


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 13, 2005)

REDWOOD CITY, Calif. â€“ April 11, 2005 â€“ Electronic Arts (Nasdaq: ERTS) announced today that Need for Speedâ„¢ Most Wanted, from the makers of the hit Need for Speedâ„¢ Underground franchise that has sold more than 15 million copies worldwide, currently is under development at EA Canada. Combining the thrill of illicit street racing and tuner customization with the intensity of strategic police pursuits that rivals any Hollywood-style chase scene, Need for Speed Most Wanted challenges players to become the most notorious and elusive street racer.
â€œOut-race your opponents, evade cops and exploit the open world in Need for Speed Most Wanted; street racing doesnâ€™t get any better than this,â€? said Larry LaPierre, senior producer, EA Canada. "Players instantly will feel the thrill of the ride as they hit the streets in an open world environment where drivers can tune their cars to compete against any class of vehicles or use their wits to out-fox the law to satisfy their need for speed.â€?  

                                              *a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/images.gamezone.com/screens/26/2/58/s26258_pc_1.jpg 
Need for Speed Most Wanted delivers a unique, fast-paced and gripping ride in the racing genre as players build up their Rap Sheet and street cred to move their way up the Black List to become the most wanted racer on the streets. Players will go head-to-head with the top drivers on the scene as well as strategically evade more than half dozen cops at any one time. Add in a dynamic open world, new gameplay and customization as well as tuners, supercars, muscles and sports cars and Need for Speed Most Wanted will be on every gamerâ€™s â€œmust-haveâ€? list. 



Developed in Vancouver, B.C. by EA Canada, Need for Speed Most Wanted will be available for a next generation console as well as the PlayStationÂ®2 computer entertainment system, XboxÂ® videogame system from Microsoft, Nintendo GameCubeâ„¢, Nintendo DSâ„¢, Game BoyÂ® Advance, PSPâ„¢ handheld entertainment system and PC.


source


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 21, 2005)

Need for Speed Most Wanted Adds Intelligence to Police Pursuit
By Micheal Mullen 

So there are two types of Need for Speed players that Iâ€™ve met. First, there are those that just love high-speed street racing in the fastest cars on the planet. And then there are those that love the thrill of being chased by the police. 

Believe it or not, a lot of people love being chased. Whenever I mention that I work with the Need for Speed team, the first thing I hear is, â€œPlease bring back pursuit mode.â€? For the uninitiated, pursuit mode was first introduced in Need for Speed Hot Pursuit and allowed racers a new adrenal boost as they not only fought to out-rev other racers, they had to dodge police pursuits, spike strips, and missile firing helicopters... standard police protocol for any high-speed pursuit. 

Yesterday, those same players that have dogged me at any party can rejoice as EA has announced Need for Speed Most Wanted â€“ complete with flashing blues in the rearview mirror. 

This is not the same Pursuit Mode youâ€™ve played again and again as youâ€™ve waited for the popular gameplay mode to return. The development team has decided to evolve Pursuit Mode from the realm of bumbling cops trying to pull you over after youâ€™ve smashed into a wall to modern police strategies that are used in real-life high-speed chases (the OJ chase is still an exception to any rule). They even hired chase experts to make it realistic. That means youâ€™re going to have to upgrade your evasion skills too. 

Due in November, Need for Speed Most Wanted is a departure from the street whips in Need for Speed Underground 2 but adds the latter gameâ€™s best features: open world and customization. From tuners, supercars, muscles and sports cars, youâ€™ll be able to build the ride youâ€™re looking for or the ride youâ€™re just dying to have in real life. 

New to the series will be the Blacklist, a list of the most wanted racers in the game. As you race through the game your Rap Sheet and street cred moves you up the illicit racing ladder to go head-to-head with other racers or test your skills against up to half a dozen cops looking to ask for your license and registration. 

Need for Speed Most Wanted will deliver the fast-paced experience you desire on just about any console you have including a next generation console as well as the PlayStationÂ®2 computer entertainment system, XboxÂ® videogame system from Microsoft, Nintendo GameCubeâ„¢, Nintendo DSâ„¢, Game BoyÂ® Advance, PSPâ„¢ handheld entertainment system and PC. 

We canâ€™t say when in November Need for Speed Most Wanted will arrive but you might want to cancel any events in November just to free up your schedule... school, Thanksgiving, etc.

Source

This means the cops aren't just back, they are back with some brains this time.    But the thing I love is that they have included open world and customization features from NFSU2. This would make it a cross between NFSHP2 and NHSU2. This should make it a great game. 
And Blacklist, a list of the most wanted racers in the game; should keep you busy in fighting out with the other WANTEDs   
All in all. Its all worth the wait.


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 21, 2005)

so the need for speed series is undergoing a major change with open world and customization.whats next?? nfs ala gta style.??


----------



## Kannan (May 4, 2005)

I hope NSMW plays on GFX 5750 with 256 MB in good quality. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/confused/busted.gif

I didn't go for Under Ground 2 as the demo was very jerky in my 5750. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/sad/crying.gif


----------



## Sourabh (May 4, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> I didn't go for Under Ground 2 as the demo was very jerky in my 5750.



u gotta be kiddin dont u !!

no need to say anything else, u have understood wht i said


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2005)

NFSU2 was running smooth on my ol ti4200  and 256 mb ram


----------



## LordZeus (May 5, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> I hope NSMW plays on GFX 5750 with 256 MB in good quality. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/confused/busted.gif
> 
> I didn't go for Under Ground 2 as the demo was very jerky in my 5750. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/sad/crying.gif



lol dude.. i play nfs with all settings set to high( exceptl AA) on my rad 9200 128MB n i get decent frame rates..


----------



## Kannan (May 6, 2005)

Guys, you all were correct. The game is playable but you have to loose Road Reflection, Light Glow etc to get a decent FPS of around 35 for 1024x768.

Also previously I was trying these Nvidia 7x.xx series of drivers which made the game jerky. Now its ok.

But I am having difficultly in driving the NFS cars. Especially in Sliding at corners. Its damn difficult. But if you play the CMR the cornering is perfect and you can slide easily. (Just hit the hand brakes and slow down the car a little bit. Then Hit the brakes with hand brakes and release  and hit the throttle while turning and you are out of corner. Just see the attached video and you will now.)

Also NFS is based on 2-wheel drive cars except for some. Where as CMR is based on 4-wheel drive cars. So driving the cars in CMR is more easy than the NFS ones.

Still I like NFS and have been playing them since NFS 2 to NFS 5. Then a brake, as NFS was getting darker and all the tracks were in almost night and also dark. Also I had a old sys rig and couldn't play NFS 5.

Now with the current system rig I am able to play the NFSU2. But still its not as smooth as CMR 3 or 4.

Take a look at this video capture I have taken in CMR 3. It's a self extracting Password Protected executable of 7 MB in size.
*rapidshare.de/files/1592881/CMR3Finland2.exe.html   (Password: Finland )

Those with broad bands try and see the video.

I know its not an option to compare NFS or CMR. Since I play both of them I am comparing.


----------



## Tajinder (May 7, 2005)

I hope this time we can also play in the day,
as racing in the night all the time gets kind of boring. (after some time)


----------



## vs_sriram (May 7, 2005)

yeah...night driving was fun in NFSU1...but NFSU2 sucked in that department....they should've added som day light and cops in it...anyway,NG might be worth the wait  Till then keep playing SRS for some daylight


----------



## roshbinarc (May 8, 2005)

i never get tired of NFS


----------



## domin8r (May 11, 2005)

Sucks ass, if you ask me. They should've just killed NFS after HP2 bombed. Although UG 1&2 are great, they're really out of ideas, and this shows as they've come out with another pursuit game. And you've to know, like any other EA title, this one will be unfinished, complete with bugs as well. Yawn, what a waste of talent.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2005)

Hmmmm....Bugs? Unfinished? Out of ideas? Could you care to explicate further? EA makes more games than anybody else and the NFS series is one that makes them a lot of money. They wouldn't waste time and effort if they weren't earning anything off it. You say that HP2 bombed and that NFS should have been killed then. But then you say that Underground was good. If EA had killed the series, would you have gotten great games like Underground 1 and 2?


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

Out of ideas!!! 
What are talking about mate! The customixation concept was great and a big hit. They are bringing back the pursuit mode back because it has been a long time since we had played pursuit game. And this time EA is having customization plus the pursuit conept together, I dont think they are out of ideas.


----------



## enoonmai (May 11, 2005)

As such as I had great trouble (I suck at racing games) with NFSU and NFSU2, so adding cruisers, spike-strips and choppers in the mix is definitely out for me. Burnout 3/4: here I come!


----------



## vignesh (May 11, 2005)

Just waiting for it.By the way will it work on a system that ran nfsug2 smoothly.


----------



## Sourabh (May 11, 2005)

*Need for Speed Most Wanted New Screens*

"We inserted in our gallery three new screenshots from Need for Speed Most Wanted, showcasing the upcoming racing game in the works at EA Canada, creators of Need for Speed Underground franchise. Combining the thrill of illicit street racing and tuner customization with the intensity of strategic police pursuits that rivals any Hollywood-style chase scene, Need for Speed Most Wanted promises to challenge players to become the most notorious and elusive street racer. The game features a dynamic open world, new gameplay and customization as well as tuners, supercars, muscles and sports cars. Press 'read more' for details."

Screenies

Source : Gamers Hell


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

*PREVIEW OF Need for speed Most wanted*

Hey all you nfs lovers, just read this on gamespot.com, need for speed most wanted will be out in november and it brings back the favourite genre of street racing coupled with police chases.   
Now that reminds us of the need for speed :Hot pursuit days!!! always loved that game and eagerly awaiting for this one too. Seems from the initial phots that some German dream machines will also feature like the BMW........   
Read the full review at www.gamepot.com -- 

*www.gamespot.com/xbox/driving/needforspeedmostwanted/preview_6128866.html

*img314.imageshack.us/img314/6296/bmwcar0bv.jpg


----------



## shaunak (Jul 14, 2005)

um the link is ineffective
i think itll be gamespot.com

ne way did u see the chase screenshots?
they lookes like some action movie! :roll: itl be my 2nd most awaited game. first being call of duty2


----------



## paraman (Jul 14, 2005)

Can't wait for the game to be available here! I am a big fan of NFS series.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 14, 2005)

Thread Merged 

Carry on the discussion in the ongoing thread.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey sorry sorabh i searched and searched and could not find this topic .............someone please teah me how to use this forum's search engine i alwyas seem to be getting wrong or ir-relevant links to my searches.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 16, 2005)

6600gt pci-e(17"monitor):i play nfs u2 demo upto 1280*1024,all settings highest, maybe maxx af/aa from the game settings


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

i think i should be able to play with a resolution upto 1600x1200 on my go6800 nvidia ?? by the way wanted to ask something. In my graphics cards drivers i have installed all the setting (including af/aa) to be programme specific. Should i change that for better results??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*NFS tuning tips*

hey guys,
to tune yr nfs u2 car :
drift and streetx - zero topspeed and full accln. and full handling
circuit and sprint - balance of top speed and accln and handling 'cording to the tack or driver skill
drag - more topspeed
URL - Huh? tis the most easiest

My bank - 89,005


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

Well you could have done either of the two things:-
1. Robbed the bank
2. never tuned your car with frivilous accessories, like tinting, audio, neon etc
3. I havent played the game much and it is actually easy to reach that level of bank?!
Which one is it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hey - No way*

I m in 5th stage and have saved my money by buying a carbon fiber wide bod kit and then done many hidden races (double cash). i started with a nissan 250x . u can reach it as its easy to save after 10 - stars (carbon fiber)


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 18, 2005)

There is a new movie trailer for Need for Speed: Most Wanted, showing more of the upcoming street racing simulation sequel being developed at EA Canada. This introduction trailer outlines the game's premise in a bit under a minute of in-engine cutscene footage. 

Download: 3dgamers


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 19, 2005)

Is it this the one that shows a car revving up it's engine in a garage and then some footage of the car jumping over a police car barricade, damaging them and then spinning away to safety?


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe that the cars will have individuval looking accessories and kits like in real life. That would be really realistic, unlike till now where all the cars mostly have the similar body kits and parts.


----------



## loo_31 (Jul 19, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> so its real after all  gud goin..
> 
> well jus noticed sumthin rather funny.. do EA have sum superstetious belives?? jus chck this..
> 
> ...


yeah men u r right ea has superstetious belives not only in nfs but u can watch other games .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2005)

What da ya mean jerky in 5670

it runs very smooth even on my mx4000 128 carg (G4)


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 5, 2005)

*NEED FOR SPEED : MOST WANTED*

Guys , the new screen shots (reallly cool!! 8) )
and video clips of NEED FOR SPEED : MOST WANTED Is out , check it out  in the following link:

Link

a intro clip showing a car is chased by polize cars not 1 nor2 nor3 but a whopping Seven cars and how the racer escapes from polize is reallly cool!! 8) 
 talking about the graphics, man u won't say its graphix it looks 99% real 8) ,check it in the thrill of chase video 8) there is a police in the chase video in the base of a racer.(check that)  
Thank God they added even daylight environments not only nights like in nfsu1/2 its a visual delight. 8) 
i can't wait till the game releases.
hope fully its novemeber 1.


----------



## sahil_blues (Sep 5, 2005)

rightly said man!!....the video is reallllllyy cooool!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2005)

bala4digit's thread merged here and achacko's post deleted.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 6, 2005)

sorry i made a new thread on the same topic cos my net speed is damn slow and whenever i search
i get error msgs
@nemesis:sorry for givin u to much home work!!

i more question: y in my comp the old theme came again?
the new theme was very nice,plssssssss bring it back!!!

*[Edited:ctrl_alt_del]Please use edit button to add more to your last post rather than post a new one successivly.*
@ ctrl_alt_del:sorry again thanx for the tip


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 6, 2005)

Select the needed Skin from Your Profile.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 14, 2005)

Guyz, stop wondering who will be the hot model in nfs mw its none other than Josie Maran     :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  8) 
check out her interview,u will know more abt her............
link:www.eagames.com
one more thing she is just ,she is just ,u know,she is just ,damn...u know what!~!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm, good find Bala !
Visit this for more !

*www.starpulse.com/Supermodels/Maran,_Josie/
*www.askmen.com/women/models/36_josie_maran.html  (bowled over  )
*www.famousbabes.com/josieM/josie.htm

Google for more...

Well, the previous model was better in my opinion...

P.s > Her name sounds funny, is she related to our dayanandhi maran   )


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 15, 2005)

hey it looks like 2fast2furious

and damn cops using fast sports cars too. shit maan.

so i just say it not just plain raicing but racing with tactics with brains. say like hotpursuit 3


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 15, 2005)

how do i get the demo?? is it for pc?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 15, 2005)

i have 933 mghz and 256 mbs ram and 64mb vram.
and geforce4 mx 440 (pci wth agp 8x)

earlier nfsu2 ran jerky too. but the driver i installed were 71.20 and game bceame smooth.

that time i had 14" monitor so i have AA set to 2x and 800*600 and all options set to medium/low except 2-car details set to high-car details and world detail.

wheni switched to 17"monitor, 800*600 loed small. so changed to 1024*768. with AA off. and samesettings as above. andthe game was smooth like butter. at fps of 25-30. using frps


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 15, 2005)

@G.S.Silens:hey watch out buddy,don't make a new post just after ur post it wud be better if u edit it.i dun wanna hurt u by saying this(same thing happnd to me, see above,just givin u warning) but this frustrates mods n they might spank U


Q.m Wrote:Well, the previous model was better in my opinion... 

P.s > Her name sounds funny, is she related to our dayanandhi maran 

who is the previous model i dunno  ,pls tell!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 15, 2005)

Previous model (for nfs Underground 2) was Brooke Burke.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, one of the Playmates of 2003 i think,

Really very HOT !


----------



## kato (Sep 15, 2005)

i am not sure but i think i saw this maran girl on ftv or some other channel


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes , she is a supermodel, 

she is a good bi kin i model, mostly comes in victoria's ads (a few)


----------



## kato (Sep 15, 2005)

yah now i rmember i saw her in ftv in midnight hot


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

She currently hosting INXS Rock Star in star world


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

She also used to host Hot & Wild in AXN


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 16, 2005)

hmm....... u guyz got lots of knowledge abt j.maran


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 16, 2005)

will the demo run on my pc?ug2 ran smoothly

see my sig. where willi get its demo?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 16, 2005)

@gunshot: Well, if you are talking about Most Wanted demo, then sorry to say, it's not out yet.

As for your siggy thing, all siggies have been disbaled. So no one can see your siggy.  Do mention your specs in the next post.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 17, 2005)

But c_a_del that ps2 n xbox guys are already enjoying the demo            the demo for consoles have released long ago..............how can they have a unfair advantage   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,games r made in pc n consoles r getting first thier hands on demo..........unfair world.......     


  But but guyz, sum birdie told me that the release maybe 11/11/2005    ........not sure, now just pray that it is truee......pls god


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2005)

The release date is November 1 according to online retailers like EBGames and GameStop. It is supposed to be a launch title for the Xbox 360 when it comes out. Yes, they have given out some demos but remember that these demos are fairly old ones - made in July or August. They still have to work on graphics and gameplay before the final version. When they are ready with the final version, PC gamers will get a nice demo


----------



## bala4digit (Oct 7, 2005)

HURRAY.....the release date released.......................its

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/1112/newbitmapimage23yz.png



yes NOVEMBER 16Th ..............oh no its not even oct16th now  .........phew too much to wait  
new video abt customixation added.....check out.
vvvvvnice

Btw they even customized the look of the site of NFS MW


----------



## bala4digit (Oct 7, 2005)

new video abt customization added.....check out.
vvvvvnice
shows a lancer racin with a lambho murci maybe......n funny to see is the car customizes itself durin the race.......y they showed it like thaat.......not gettin
link:[*www.eagames.com/nfs/mostwanted/us/index.jsp]

Btw they even customized the look of the site of NFS MW surprise is that it has even audio[damn good....first take time to listen to it completely] in backgrnd actually which is considered to be illegal.

post ur reviews of the video n the site


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought that the new website is excellent! The interface is pretty cool and they have revealed 7 of the cars that will be in the game. Yes, the audio was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## 9999thuser (Oct 8, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Yes, the audio was a bit of a surprise.



yes that's what bala4digit is saying the "udio comes as a surprise."

accord to a law for making sites u shud not make a audio play when a link is opened.........cos it can be dangerous for weakly hearted people n can give them a stroke.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2005)

Could you please link me to this law that you takling about? How can music on a site give someone a stroke?


----------



## bala4digit (Oct 9, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Could you please link me to this law that you takling about? How can music on a site give someone a stroke?



i am not damn sure abt this law must have changed...........but i read it in a recent book abt how to make websites on xhtml.etc.etc. not any website..in the book they specified that u can't make a link which when clicked will directly play a audio without specifyin abt it on the link...................if the audio is too blasty or rock....then by mistake even the speakers are at full volume......then weak heartling may get a stroke.


BTW this is taking the discussion out of NFS:MW to NFS:MW[Need For Stroke:Most Weakest]


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 12, 2005)

HAHAHAHappy.....mojojojo....is now very happy....the demo is out to download....yay!!....now just 4 more days....nd da game will be loaded to earth....yes earth...frm DA HEAVENS>>!!!!

BTW demos' link given in  demo central thread....its da sticky thread...must be da 4th thread....search in it>>!!

BYE!!!

----------MOJOJOJO-----------


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

hmm, Quake 4 will be compleated in 2 days, next up is NFS-MW, bring it on,


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

can nfs most wanted runs on intel845 onboard graphics(64mb),256ram,xp pro?


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 13, 2005)

I have posted a few screenshots and a couple of gameplay videos here -  NFS:MW


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes the demo is awesome!! The game is excellent and it's great that EA has gone back to the Hot Pursuit style of gameplay. The graphics are top notch and they seem to be quite scalable.


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 13, 2005)

IGN.com gives NFS:MW 8.5/10


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 13, 2005)

Damn ! It requires a new card to run smoothly !   Well, atleast I can run at 640X480 properly.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah I read the IGN review a couple of days back. Interestingly, NFSU2 got a 9.1 - the highest rating for any NFS game on IGN. I think NFSU got a 9.0 and most others got less than 8.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

hey someone please tell me can nfs most wanted runs on intel845 onboard graphics(64mb),256 ram,xp pro?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 13, 2005)

@roon294: no, 845 is not officially supported.. the guys with the newer generation of onboard chipsets like Intel 910/915, nvidia nforce2, Radeon Xpress 200 can njoy the game. To tell u, I played the demo and the game is AWESUM... u hv 2 get urself a decent graphix card 2 phay da game if ur mobo has a AGP slot.
MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
===========================
Windows 2000 Professional, Windows XP Professional, 
or Windows XP Home operating system
Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 1.4GHz or higher
32MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (Geforce2MX or higher) using a 
supported chipset (see below)
256 MB RAM
DirectX compatible sound card
1 GB of HD space
8X CD-ROM (if using demo disc)

To play online a network card is required for broadband connectivity

VIDEO CARD SUPPORT
==================

Although Direct3D is supported, this support is only officially 
extended to certain 3D accelerator devices.  The following major D3D 
chipsets are supported.

ATI Radeon 7500
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9xxx series
ATI Radeon Xpress 200
ATI Radeon X300, X600, X700, X800 series
NVIDIA GeForce 2 (GTS, MX, Ultra/Ti)
NVIDIA GeForce 3 (Ti)
NVIDIA GeForce 4 (MX, Ti)
NVIDIA GeForce FX series
NVIDIA GeForce 6200, 6600, 6800, 7800
Intel 950/i915g
S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro

While Direct3D supports a wider variety of 3D accelerator devices, the 
behavior of Need for Speed Most Wanted PC Demo cannot be predicted in these 
situations. In extreme cases, running Need for Speed Most Wanted PC Demo with 
a Direct3D device that is not officially supported can lead to an 
unstable PC environment.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

but nfs underground 1 and 2 runs on my pc and in most wanteds system requirements mentioned geforce 2,it may be chance of running game on intel845,most of games runs on my pc which mentioned geforce 2 .please someone tell me can game runs on intel845?


----------



## coolendra (Nov 13, 2005)

guys i have a P4 1.8 G Hz sys. wth 256 MB RAM 

will this game run on my PC ???


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 14, 2005)

@roon294:

the grafix of NFSUG/UG2 r nothing in front of NFSMW.. with tremendous high quality textures/reflections and as a matter of fact the HDR effects (i.e. the so-life-like-real-world-daylight that is seen in this game) gives the game its individuality as well as quality. yeah NFSUG used to run on 845 with so OK quality but UG2 ran at extremely poor quality.... I can't even think of the quality if at all it runs on an 845 !!!!!  If the HDR (which makes my poor Geforce FX 5600 Ultra Card crawl at even low resolutions) is turned off, then the game looks total crappy... 

@coolendra: Ur processor/RAM specs are OK but do u hv a gfx card?? what is the model of ur motherboard ?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 14, 2005)

@coolendra - Do u have gfx card. If no than i think that it will not run. Bcoz i tried nfs u on my pc it didn't work. Also tell us ur mobo model.

My config is 1.6 Ghz and 256 Mb Ram VIA chipset VT8751.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 14, 2005)

but my cards vram is 64 mb and geforce 2 mentioned in reqirements then geforce 2 mentioned all other games run on my pc!


----------



## mako_123 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi guys


Downloaded the demo of Most wanted right now . Played it in my system with 6200 . Even in the medium settings with anti aliasing turned on ( one level ) the game looks awesome , cant wait for its release .


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah.. me too.. hardly can wait 4 its release.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 15, 2005)

I saw the trailer its awesome..


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 15, 2005)

just less dan 12 more hours to wait!!!!

BTW @roon:it may just run and nothing else.....da grafix claimed by da NFS:MW developers team....is extremely unique....nd is da best grafix given 4 a car game till date.....its' almost 99% real....so to njoy da game atleast 30% u hav to hav a gud grafix card ......if u don't i will suggest don't buy it....it will be v.v.v.v.vv. boring....!!!

BYE!!!

-----MOJOJOJO------


----------



## roon294 (Nov 15, 2005)

its runs on intel 845 as u say all ete candy features turned off but its runs really fast but loading is so slow!


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 15, 2005)

dat's wat i say.....wat's da use of jus runnin it ....but if u like go ahead and buy it....or else upgrade ur pc!!

BYE!!
-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## mako_123 (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys 

In the opening movie of the demo , we see the car going straight at full speed and then it suddenly takes an about turn and stop . Can anyone teach me how to do it . I tried it using handbrake but the car started skidding . Do post any other tricks you know .


----------



## Yoda (Nov 17, 2005)

Heres the Release Dates...and whats that *Black Edition*...can anyone explain it.

*11/15/05 - Need for Speed Most Wanted*

*11/15/05 - Need for Speed Most Wanted Black Edition*

The game is already Released in US and heres the Cover...
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/5461/nfsmw7po.jpg

The Game comes in *4 CDs*

The *Black Edition* contains the following:
1) A Bonus DVD containing DVD Videos 
2) 4 CD Images of NFSMW
3) 26 OSTs from NFSMW 

Release notes : 


> Need for Speed? Most Wanted Black Edition combines illicit street racing and tuner customization with the intensity of strategic cop pursuits to challenge you to become the most notorious and elusive street racer. Feel the thrill of the chase in a dynamic open world as you go head-to-head with drivers who customize their cars to go against tuners, exotics, muscle cars, and cops armed with advanced tactics, SUVs, and helicopters.
> 
> In this limited edition release commemorating the 10th anniversary of Need for Speed, youÂ¡Â¦ll get access to more cars and races, in addition to engaging in more intense police pursuits on your road to becoming the Most Wanted. Take to the streets in eight specially-tuned street machines or two exclusive Black Edition rides. When you are ready to take a
> break, dive into the exclusive Black Edition DVD. Need for Speed Most Wanted Black Edition gives you the most exclusive content and takes you under the hood with Need for Speed Most Wanted.



About the Game:


> Wake up to the smell of burnt asphalt as the thrill of illicit street racing permeates the air. From the makers of the hit Need for Speedâ„¢ Underground series, Need for Speedâ„¢ Most Wanted challenges players to become the most notorious and elusive street racer.
> 
> Combining illicit street racing and tuner customization with the intensity of strategic police pursuit that surpasses any Hollywood-style chase scene, Need for Speed Most Wanted will be on every gamer's 'must-have' list this holiday season. Out-race rivals, evade cops and exploit hundreds of miles of open road as gamers make their way up the Blacklist.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybercool_16 (Nov 17, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO BUY THE GAME.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks a really lot appealing game, a must buy for me...


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure no one around here knew this, but on the official NFS forums it was leaked that Most Wanted *will* feature free-roaming, much like in UG2. The only difference here will be that while you're racing, you can be brought under the cops' scanners, and can get busted, all in the middle of a race. The cops will also be on the lookout for you while you're cruising around in Rockport. You'll still have to take each challenge by driving upto it, just like in UG2, but this time you can save your game in one of many safehouses, just like in GTA. So, the offline mode looks absolutely fantastic, and as usual, EA's managed to screw up the online mode again. The chat box is too small, there's very little customization, and you've to stand in line to even get into a game. With the announcement that the NFS: UG servers are shutting down on Jan 16th 2006, EA's losing this online battle big time.


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 18, 2005)

from the revies you can jump to the race anywhere and you dont have to drive to it.
Offline kinda always sucked with NFS series.


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmm.. I called up Gamemasti, they said it will release here on the 25th of November. I hope they also release the Black Edition apart from the standard edition.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm willing to bet that this title is already at Palika, and that's where I'm gonna go to get it. Downloading 4CDs is'nt my idea of a good time, even with MTNL's broadband. And before anyone jumps at that "Reply" button, I know piracy is a crime, thank you very much. I will look for that DVD though.... behind the scenes stuff on Josie Maran seems nice..


----------



## domin8r (Nov 19, 2005)

*Need For Speed: Most Wanted and EA's reckoning of rules...*

Alright, by now everyone of you must've got your hands on the demo, and if you did'nt, what are you waiting for? Anyway, the full game won't come to India till 25th November, so I guess we're stuck with the demo. I've been glued to this one, and I'm pretty sure most of you in the "Challenges" section, must've played the 6-roadblock challenge. Now, with the Viper SRT-10 I've got 300+ KM/H, mowed down every tree and sign in Rockport, hit every police car in my way, but still I can't get that "Excessive Speed" & "Reckless Driving" infraction. Anyone have any idea how to go about getting those? The Viper won't go over 315 KM/H, and I've even got $500,000+ as the CTS and $700,000+ as the bounty. Any thoughts are welcome, and I'm really waiting for this title...


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 19, 2005)

@domin8r: Don't start new threads for a game which is already in discussion. Use this thread for anything related to NFS: MW , thats why this thread has been named Discussions for the same. 

Thread merged...


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 25, 2005)

*nfsmw gameplay*

Hi guys,
    I have downloaded nfsmwdemo. It is a great racing game. Most Wanted is the Most Wanted game in my list. Graphics r owesome.


----------



## doom_marine (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow the game rocks, the graphics are incredible and the sound is perfect. Just too addicted to the game right now


----------



## ashnik (Dec 8, 2005)

i have 1800+, 512 ddr333, MSI KT4V mobo, 5200/128 AGP, 160GB
I can enable AA option in NFS UG2, but in MW demo i can't see the option itself.
Help


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2005)

just hoping twud run gud in my ati radeon 9200(128mb)....

really excited to see this....

from,
crazy fan of nfs series

cheers


----------



## satanlives (Dec 9, 2005)

playing the full game right now.. the game rocks!!!! just love it .. the gfx are awesome the music is aawesome....
 The best part is the high adrenaline Police chases boy are those fun..... theres so much u can do with the enviroment it self.... blow up gas stations break water tanks so tht they fall on top  of  the police and a lot more yet to do... im currently on black list 13...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2005)

ashnik said:
			
		

> i have 1800+, 512 ddr333, MSI KT4V mobo, 5200/128 AGP, 160GB
> I can enable AA option in NFS UG2, but in MW demo i can't see the option itself.
> Help


Well dunno about the Demo version but in the Full version Just head out to the Video Settings Options and Press '2'(For Advance Settings) and the second setting must be for the Full Screen Anti Aliasing(FSAA).

The Game is Undoubtedly the best in the series or for that matter the best in its Genre.The best part i liked about the game is its Sound.Mind blowing if you have an excellent Headphone or a 5.1 system.Graphics are top of the notch.HDR effects are too good.


----------



## venomspree (Dec 10, 2005)

wow, nfsmw rocks and would live on. much better than expected.


----------



## moshel (Dec 11, 2005)

nfsmw works gr8 on my 845 celeron processor with fx5200.....although the eye candy is off, the graphics are really neat...and the nfs mw ps2 version which i played, the graphics really suck...i didnt even complete the first lap in ps2...dont know how this can happen.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 11, 2005)

this game is surely a keeper .. things looks awesome at 1280*1024,2x aa,maxed settings ....... and the speed-breaker thingy is awesome too ......


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 11, 2005)

totally agree with Deathvirus Me..... this game is a real visual treat and at 1280x1024 with all maxed out settings and at 4X AA/16X AF...... LOOKS A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2005)

These information are really easy to miss, as the nfs Most wanted inbuilt updater shows nothing

EA has released a new Patch, version 1.3, it's a 12 MB File, with mostly game bugs, I hardly noticed any performance difference, the info is not openly published anywhere, U can download it from here,just select the closest server, for me in DAP , the Yahoo games servers was really fast, i downloaded at 48 KBps

direct link

Note : NVIDIA has also released an update to their 81.95 WHQL driver, it's just an updated version of the old 81.95 WHQL released last month, with new game profiles added, no need to update if u are already using the 81.95


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2005)

although i have been taking part in this discussion, but i m late in showcasing my ride, well, i didn't had any good,

I just beated Baron, Blacklist racer 10, & got his car, which was really fast, but after snapping my unique performance upgrades i collected throughout the game, I have made it as fast as a Lambhorgini Murcielago, & tuned with all the balanced performance tuning

Here are a few pics of my car, taken at 1024X768, 2XQ Anti-allising & 4X anistropic, although compressed by photoshop for low file size, let me know how is the car

[img=*img376.imageshack.us/img376/4830/nfsmw0054vv.th.jpg]

*img376.imageshack.us/img376/2005/nfsmw0084dt.th.jpg

[img=*img376.imageshack.us/img376/2791/nfsmw0101cf.th.jpg]

[img=*img447.imageshack.us/img447/5686/nfsmw0153xe.th.jpg]

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/2031/nfsmw0184nv.th.jpg

One thing, the game provides very limited car customisations, I really Miss NFS - Underground 2


----------



## siriusb (Dec 12, 2005)

This is the second time this is happened. Whenever I get too intense with the cops, NFSMW gives some error and comes out. It's like the game can't handle it or something. This time, it was "Pure virtual function call" message box with retry,ignore and cancel buttons.

The game is a treat for the senses. I do miss the trillion-possible-combination customization of UG2, but I don't exactly miss the rating system that requires my ride to have certain body parts.
Regarding the screenshots, I believe there was a nother thread for it running in this section.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 12, 2005)

today watched the XBox 360 NFS MW review on GamerTV.
Owsome graphics guys. Almost real.


----------



## anubhav_har (Dec 12, 2005)

completed the game today.. its too good.. works fine on p4 2.4, 512 ddr, 128 geforce fx5200


----------



## freezer (Dec 13, 2005)

Nothing can come real as close to this. Awesome graphics and sound.
Poora paisa vaasul !!!!1


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 13, 2005)

i'm stuck at blacklist 2 !!! can't complete my milestone requirements !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 13, 2005)

I tried the game for the first time yesterday on a 5200. The game was looking pretty good.

But I think I ran into a bug quite early into the game. In the career mode, I was plonked straight into the first race, which I incidentlly lost by a narrow margin. 

Now when I restarted the race, I lost again, but this time, the failure message didn't pop up. My rival stopped at the finish line, but I could continue to race ahead, till I drove right into the black area in the radar. I restrted the game again, but to no avail. Guess the game will have to be patched. I dont think the ReadMe file of the latest patch had a mention of any such bug.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 13, 2005)

nfsmw video review here too , take a look 

*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_nfsmw_vr_gt.wmv


----------



## siriusb (Dec 13, 2005)

Another bug I almost always get is the where-did-the-cursor-go? bug.


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2005)

where is the cursor bug?hah thats nothing!i always get the where`s-the-environment? bug all i can see is the car.and when i try to start any race the game crashes


----------



## roydon (Dec 15, 2005)

Just started playing MW last week.The game is breathtaking.I cant believe
its this smoothly on my system(P4 1.5,256MB SD Ram,Radeon 9550)
I'm playing at 1024*786 at most of the settings set to High except for 
AA which is completely off and some other settings set to medium 
Any ways planning on changing my rig to a Athlon64 with a 6800 GS.
That should be interesting


----------



## cryptid (Dec 15, 2005)

I saw the NFS MW screensots and actual game vids and the XBOX version is far better than the PC version (Graphical wise) i founf NFS MW PC version is more or less like NFS UG1&2 not much of a diffrence graphical wise 

I am feeling very sad at the moment


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2005)

@cryptid: I hope you mean the Xbox 360 version because the Xbox version doesn't compare with the PC version running on a high-end computer. Some of the advanced effects are not possible on the older Xbox. If you are talking about the 360 version, then yes, it is probably the best of the lot. Besides, it is unfair to say that NFSMW looks similar to NFSU and NFSU2 - trust me, this version is a LOT better especially if you have a system good enough to run it at max settings.


----------



## coolendra (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome Game

simply breathtaking.........


----------



## jawash (Dec 18, 2005)

*REquirements for NFS MOST WANTED?????*

Hi

Please suggest me a good AGP graphics card(preferably geforce) so that i can play games including the latest NFS: MOST WANTED...

I am having P4,2.8 Ghz , 533Mhz Bus speed.and a socket 478. with 4X AGP Conector
Intel845E board with 256 mb DDR RAM.
My OS is WINXP SP2


Is 256mb card required or is 128mb enough..
also please suggest if 256mb graphics card is compatible with my system.


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
===========================
Windows 2000 Professional, Windows XP Professional, 
or Windows XP Home operating system
Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 1.4GHz or higher
32MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (Geforce2MX or higher) using a 
supported chipset (see below)
256 MB RAM
DirectX compatible sound card
1 GB of HD space
8X CD-ROM (if using demo disc)





To play online a network card is required for broadband connectivity
.



Note:video card (Geforce2MX or higher) is not necessary.I am playing know without grapics card.It will support ur INTEL(R) EXTREME GRAPHICS 2.SO PROBLEM WITH UR CONFIGURATION....



ENJOY....................


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 18, 2005)

it cannot run on win98????!!!!!


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> it cannot run on win98????!!!!!




It will work i hope but NOT SURE.I have installed it on XP and know i use only Xp with Linux.So i cannot help u..........SUPER GAME JUST TRY DEMO.I HAVE GOT FULL VERSION.


ftp://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/nfsmwdemo.exe

just try before u buy man...................


----------



## moshel (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok one question to for all those playing NFSMW full version.....have any of you come across racing at night? cos i havent come across it. it would be more fun if we had night racing too right?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2005)

No night racing this time. It's just evening-time races with changing sunshine and rain. I Agree night-driving was cool but we got it for 2 games straight. Of course, it would have been cool if we had day/night changing conditions but whatever.


----------



## krishnansurya (Dec 20, 2005)

Got My DVD 3 days back.Its Awesome , Really a " Must HAVE list".


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Origin Game Install Issue*

Guys, is there any online store on the internet that has a Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005: *Black Edition*? Apparently, the Black edition has some extra cars, but again, its "Out of Stock" at most places I searched.

I can get the normal NFS: MW anytime, but can anyone tell me a store which has the Black edition ready? Otherwise, I'll get a normal MW DVD only...


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Origin Game Install Issue*

^ Rediff shopping has NFS:MS - BE at 499*
Need For Speed Most Wanted Black Edition PC Games - price in India : Rediff Shopping

Nextworld at 299*
Buy Need for Speed: Most Wanted BLACK Edition for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

Dont know, why the price difference.

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3930/b38e6d6a92054b9889bd089.png


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Origin Game Install Issue*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Rediff shopping has NFS:MS - BE at 499*
> Need For Speed Most Wanted Black Edition PC Games - price in India : Rediff Shopping
> 
> Nextworld at 299*
> ...


I saw one of these links earlier too, while googling.

But, in both places, it is out of stock. Will have to get the normal edition only it seems. Will get the normal edition now.


*EDIT:* I ordered the normal edition DVD via Flipkart, alongwith a 16 GB Strontinum Pen drive of USB 3.0 standard. It should come in 1-3 more days.


----------

